# Rebuilding and Scraping Class Schedule 2018



## Richard King 2 (Mar 1, 2018)

I thought I would post a complete list of my up-coming Rebuilding and Scraping Classes. If Anyone wants more info Private message me.  I am also always looking for Host Shops who wouldn't mind having 8 or 10 people learning to scrape in your shop.  Also if you want more details on my classes you can go to You Tube and search "Richard King Scraping" and you will see several shows my students and host shops have made.  Keith Rucker of Vintage Machinery has hosted 4 classes, John Saunders NYC CNC has hosted 1 class.  Private message me is your interested and if you have questions ask me here.   Thanks.   Rich

I generally like taking the summer of up at my cabin in Northern WI, but would consider a class if you want to host one.

March   12 - 16   Bourn & Koch Rockford IL   Have room for 2 more
April     4 -  9      Northern CA                            Full
April    25- 29    Springfield    VT                Have room for 4 more
May     9  -  13    Oakland CA                     Have room for 4 more
October 28 - Nov 2 & Nov 5 - 9   Country of India                           Arranged by BIAX Germany 
November    19 - 23  & 26 -30         Laakirchen             Austria       Arranged by BIAX Germany


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 2, 2018)

I also sell a DVD and USB Stick  on basic hand and power scraping if anyone is interested.  PMme for details..or write me at Richard@Handscraping.com

Oh on Host shops..  You and a friend are free.  You need to help with the emails and organizing your shop too.


----------

